# Keeping nerite snail in soft, acidic water



## daniel19831123 (15 Nov 2009)

I've been trying to keep snails for a long time but I never really have much success with it... My tap water has parameter that is perfect for soft water fish. pH of 6.5 with no nitrate and very low gH and 0kH. As part of my fertilisation regime, I'm adding a little calcium carbonate to the tank to add calcium to the tank. I've never really measured my pH or any other parameter since then. What really annoys me is that I keep buying snails and they just die in my tank after 2-3 weeks. There is no sign of pitting or thinning of the shell. I've acclimatised them slowly to the water and I would like to think that my water doesn't contain any copper as my sakura shrimp seemed to be happy with the water quality. Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
It's definitely the water, you could try adding a piece of cuttle bone or some snail shells (the aragonite form of calcium carbonate is more soluble than calcite). Try this and add some MTS, as they are capable of laying down shell at below pH7 (most Snails can't). If they are still living after a couple of months you could try other snails.
cheers Darrel


----------



## daniel19831123 (17 Nov 2009)

Thanks mate. I will give that a try. Aragonite as in the live sand that is commonly used in marine tank?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Nov 2009)

Hi all, 
Aragonite is the form of calcium carbonate laid down by corals as well as molluscs,  any shell sand (or a cuttle bone or oyster shell chick grit) is in the aragonite form and will do.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Themuleous (18 Nov 2009)

Ive kept and keep nerites in soft acidic water and can't say Ive had any problems.  Could it be something else?  NH3 or NO2?  Or just a bad batch from the shop?

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (18 Nov 2009)

Well cherry shrimp doesn;t appear to be affected by it but then again cherry shrimp are quite hardy and the only time I couldn't keep them alive is when there are copper present in the water. My tank has been cycle for 6 weeks before putting them in it. So theoretically it should be alright. I've bought 3 and only 1 is alive now....Really haven't got a clue as to why this is happening.


----------

